# What kind of Peterson is this?



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

I recently purchased this gem of a pipe at a yardsale! It has never been smoked. Take it was a collectible. I tried looking this pipe up in the internet, but no pipe resembles this one. The only info I have is that there are markings that say Peterson Dublin and there is a stamp "02XLS" on the wood part. There's a gold band on the wood and also at the stem. I believe the pipe was bought in the late 80's or early 90's. Does anybody know what this pipe is or called and what is the value of it?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

um you hit the jackpot for pete fans! That is a gold spigot 02XLS Supreme. Retail is around 700+ The hallmarks on the gold will tell you when it was made. google peterson hallmarks for chart. Curious as to how much you paid for it?

also if you notice the grain is perfect and their will be no fills at all. Only about 5% of briar is that nice.


----------



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice! Firedawg, I think you need to sit down to find out what I paid for it! $25 bucks! When you say the hallmark, your talking about the really small letters on the band? (I need a magnifying glass to see) Does being older make it more valuable?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You found a gold spigot at a friggin' yard sale??? Hey, are you up for a road trip to Vegas? I think with you at my side, I might have a chance...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL makes me want to go garage sale shopping!!!


----------



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

Firedawg just verifeid the stamping and it looks like it was made in 1988. Thanks for the help.


----------



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

I think after this, Vegas it is!!!!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome find!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, just wow!

That's a beautiful pipe. Enjoy your find.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That's the mythical $100 Corvette. Only it's real.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well when your ready to sell it give me a hollar! I am a huge pete fanboy.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell did you get LUCKY!!! 

I mean I think you need to send it to me because it's not worth the money you paid for it. Hell I'll even give you $50.00 for your pain and anguish.... Deal???? :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I've heard of only a few steals better than that. This counts among the epic finds in this hobby. I hope you'll understand when I say that I hate you.


----------



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

Firedawg and anybody else thats interested, I will be selling this pipe in the next couple of days. Im just gathering more information to narrow the value of the pipe. Trying to find out if it is worth more because its 20+ year old pipe!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

If selling on ebay you will get around 200-300 auctions style. Thats what I have seen them go for.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

trashman said:


> Trying to find out if it is worth more because its 20+ year old pipe!


The short answer is no.

Used pipes, just like used cars, are valued less then their brand new counterparts, whether they have been smoked or not. There are pipes that can increase in value, but they are usually one of a kinds, and are not available brand new. This pipe, while uncommon does not fit into that category. You should expect to get several hundred dollars for it but a Brand new one with a box, and no finger prints is $600 I would estimate your to sell somewhere in the 2-300s $400 if your lucky


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> That's the mythical $100 Corvette. Only it's real.


Was that the 'Vette that someone stored Mixture 79 in, and nothing would remove the smell?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Maybe that's why the dead body was in it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, but even that wasn't enough to cover it up...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

You lucky son of a....
I say keep it man. That's your lucky pipe.!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> The short answer is no.


I'm with Derrick on this one. As a lover of Petes, the only Petes that I'm aware of that increase in value are the Pre-Republic Petes (pre 1949 or so). Unfortunately, the gold banded pipes don't get the respect they deserve on the new or used market. For some reason the silver bands seem more popular. A bunch of us surmised that this is why smokingpipes.com sold a bunch of new gold banded Petes for $300-400 range last year which was a great deal.

Still, it's a great find and sure to turn a nice profit for you if you sell it. Then, I'd take the money and buy a nice pre-Republic and you'll have a great smoker and a nice collectors item as well!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

$25. :wacko: beeble beeble beeble :spy: So, did you have to talk them down? oke:

Now I'm really depressed. What will you do with that $11 five carat diamond ring you also picked up now, reset the stone for yourself or save it for a nice xmas or birthday present?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Well trashman, you made one huge mistake if you are trying to sell it. You told all of us how much you paid for it! So you better hope potential buyers either dont see this thread or dont care how much of a profit you will be making :lol: Just a tip for the future, if you are gonna sell something dont tell others what you paid for it! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Well trashman, you made one huge mistake if you are trying to sell it. You told all of us how much you paid for it! So you better hope potential buyers either dont see this thread or dont care how much of a profit you will be making :lol: Just a tip for the future, if you are gonna sell something dont tell others what you paid for it! :tu


And don't tell the people you bought it from what it's worth, either! Maybe 20 years ago, a 12 year old kid was at a flea market, I think in Kansas, and liked the looks of a big rock on the "Pretty Rocks for Sale - $3 each" table. He bought it and found out later it was a raw diamond of significant size, worth $3M. The guy who sold it to him sued him to get it back! The story has a happy ending though, since the judge slapped the seller with a $50 fine for filing a frivolous lawsuit! :biglaugh:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Pretty Rocks for Sale


Ha!

RD


----------



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

Appreciate all the great info from everbody! I have decided to sell it and if anybody is interested I have posted the Pete on ebay!

Peterson Pipe Gold Spigot 02XLS NEW *RARE* | eBay


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck! I think we need a pool to guess the high bid. I'll say it'll at least double, so at this point I'll take $650. :tu


----------



## trashman (Feb 2, 2012)

Good idea freestoke! Lets have some fun with this since everybody is making pools for Superbowl weekend why not a Pete pipe! Just for fun and curiosity, what does eveybody think this pipe will sell on ebay for? By the way, I hope your right freestoke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jim, betting on how the bidding on an eBay auction will go...excellent. Sounds like it would make a great website business endeavour. Now all you need is a website setup somewhere offshore and an advertising spokesman. I hear they killed off William Shatner's "Priceline Negotiator" character so you might want to contact him.

Trashman, good luck on your auction. I think you'll make some nice $.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay then, I'll offer half an ounce of SG Chocolate Flake (or something else I have plenty of) to the lucky winner, delivered via the 44c bomblet:

---$350
---$400
---$450
---$500
---$650 freestroke

Feel free to fill in a denomination. Good luck! 

(If I win, I'll give the half ounce to second place. If the winner hates Chocolate Flake or wants something else, that can be arranged. I happened to be looking at a jar of CF while I was typing...)

The pool is closed tomorrow at midnight New York time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll take 400 and I'll put up a tin of Marlin Flake (or something else from my cellar you'd like) for you if you win.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

---$350
---$400 indigosmoke
---$450
---$500
---$650 freestroke


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

---$350
---$400 indigosmoke
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$500
---$650 freestroke 

Hope it goes all the way, but eBay has suffered in this economy as well. Good luck, and congrats on the steal! Special thanks to Jim and John for making it all the more fun.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

---$350
---$400 indigosmoke
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500
---$650 freestroke 

Good Luck!! Wish I could find something like this....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> ---$350
> ---$400 indigosmoke
> ---$450
> ---$500
> ---$650 freestroke


So what's your guess, Michael?

And I can't believe there are so few takers!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

---$350
---$400 indigosmoke
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$650 freestroke


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> ---$350
> ---$400 indigosmoke
> ---$450 ProbateGeek
> ---$475 Hannibal
> ...


Anybody else see indigosmoke's name in gray in previous posts? (Or is that "indigosmoke"? :lol I've fiddled with it but I can't see what's making it do that. I don't see any formatting at all.

hmmm...

---$400 indigosmoke

Nope. How 'bout a cut and paste...

---$400 indigosmoke

Nope. :ask: Doesn't work when I do it! :dunno:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> So what's your guess, Michael?


Jim, I had just won Tyler's "Let's Make a Deal" contest and felt like I should sit this one out and let others have a chance for some loot!

But I am willing to share my random, hopefully auspicious speculations, I'm feeling like there are going to be between 6 and 9 bids, and it's going to go for between $370 and $385. Although, I could see it getting up to the $415 to $430 range.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Anybody else see indigosmoke's name in gray in previous posts? (Or is that "indigosmoke"? :lol I've fiddled with it but I can't see what's making it do that. I don't see any formatting at all.
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> ...


I definitely do NOT see what you are talking about. It appears the exact same as all the others to me. However, when I placed that post, I did copy and paste it from his post where it is larger, bold, and is somewhat of a link (pops up a box allowing you to view profile, send message, etc.). Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I see it again now. It's in all the posts and shows up even when I type it in. What happens without the "intro"? indigosmoke.

indigosmoke

Yep, it definitely shows up gray! :shock: Gotta be the browser, interpreting a keyword out of context. Indigosmoke is a color selector for text no doubt. [indogosmoke] beeblebeeble [/indigosmoke] See what that gives me. It's interesting that when I'm in the editor and the first display of the post (or preview) does NOT show it this way. Only when I go back to the index and return does it appear. And when I put it in brackets it doesn't! :wacko:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I see it again now. It's in all the posts and shows up even when I type it in. What happens without the "intro"? indigosmoke.
> 
> indigosmoke
> 
> Yep, it definitely shows up gray! :shock: Gotta be the browser, interpreting a keyword out of context. Indigosmoke is a color selector for text no doubt. [indogosmoke] beeblebeeble [/indigosmoke] See what that gives me. It's interesting that when I'm in the editor and the first display of the post (or preview) does NOT show it this way. Only when I go back to the index and return does it appear. And when I put it in brackets it doesn't! :wacko:


Jim, what have you been smoking out of your pipe this morning!?!? haha, what browser are you using? I still haven't seen it, and I am using Firefox 3.6.8.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I see it again now. It's in all the posts and shows up even when I type it in. What happens without the "intro"? indigosmoke.
> 
> indigosmoke
> 
> Yep, it definitely shows up gray! :shock: Gotta be the browser, interpreting a keyword out of context. Indigosmoke is a color selector for text no doubt. [indogosmoke] beeblebeeble [/indigosmoke] See what that gives me. It's interesting that when I'm in the editor and the first display of the post (or preview) does NOT show it this way. Only when I go back to the index and return does it appear. And when I put it in brackets it doesn't! :wacko:


When I search for a user, it'll highlight their name with a gray high lighter thing. Maybe that's it?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> When I search for a user, it'll highlight their name with a gray high lighter thing. Maybe that's it?


Nah. Mine highlights in green. I just restarted the browser, got the updates and it still does it. I'll just write it off as an internet ghost.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Jim, what have you been smoking out of your pipe this morning!?!? haha, what browser are you using? I still haven't seen it, and I am using Firefox 3.6.8.


Apparently I'm running Firefox 10.0. (The Firefox of the distant future!? :shock: I didn't know there even WAS a 10.0!)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

$385 if I can


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> $385 if I can


---$350
---$385 Oldmso54
---$400 indigosmoke
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$650 freestroke


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

---$350
---$385 Oldmso54
---$400 indigosmoke
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

---$350
---$385 Oldmso54
---$400 indigosmoke
---$425 DanR
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess that ends the entries. Thought we'd have a few more players! :frown: How about I leave it open until 1500 New York time?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

---$350
---$385 Oldmso54
---$395 szyzk
---$400 indigosmoke
---$425 DanR
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke 

Thanks for the contest, Jim!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll take $350


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Still open? If so, I'll take $355.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

---$350 bigdaddychester
---$355 TommyTree
---$385 Oldmso54
---$395 szyzk
---$400 indigosmoke
---$425 DanR
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke 

And there you have it! 2:45 remaining for entries. :spy:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think anyone asked so I'll do it. We are just putting in a guess for the winning bid or should our bids have included the shipping and handling charge?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Put me down for $525!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bigdaddychester said:


> I don't think anyone asked so I'll do it. We are just putting in a guess for the winning bid or should our bids have included the shipping and handling charge?


Picky picky picky. oke: Since shipping is $12, but could be more if the buyer wants it next day, I rule that the bid price alone decides. Anticipating the next question, I will further decree, that any guess which exceeds the amount bid, even if closer, loses to the highest bid that did not exceed the price. To show that I am a benevolent dictator, anyone hammering the final bid on the money will receive a bonus bomblet. lane:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Put me down for $525!


---$350 bigdaddychester
---$355 TommyTree
---$385 Oldmso54
---$395 szyzk
---$400 indigosmoke
---$425 DanR
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$525 Gahdzila
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke

There ya go, Clifford.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Peterson must sure think a lot of their Spigots! I recently "won" an auction for a Peterson "Straight Grain" that went for half of what that spigot is already bid at.















It may be a matter of opinion, but due to the more even and tighter grain, to me, it looks like a much superior piece of briar.

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Peterson must sure think a lot of their Spigots! I recently "won" an auction for a Peterson "Straight Grain" that went for half of what that spigot is already bid at.
> 
> It may be a matter of opinion, but due to the more even and tighter grain, to me, it looks like a much superior piece of briar.
> 
> RD


Should have got in the pool! You could have taken $305! :lol: Really, if nobody else cares I certainly don't, so stick in a number, Gabriel!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Should have got in the pool! You could have taken $305! :lol: Really, if nobody else cares I certainly don't, so stick in a number, Gabriel!


Thanks Jim!

---$329 RupturedDuck
---$350 bigdaddychester
---$355 TommyTree
---$385 Oldmso54
---$395 szyzk
---$400 indigosmoke
---$425 DanR
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$525 Gahdzila
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Just so everyone doesn't have to keep paging back through the thread to find the link if they are checking on where we are at:

Peterson Pipe Gold Spigot 02XLS NEW *RARE* | eBay

RD


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Not looking good for the home team...

Can I retract my vote?? :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

All the serious bidding happens at the last minute, or rather seconds...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> All the serious bidding happens at the last minute, or rather seconds...


And don't forget that I'll shill bid to make sure I win the contest! :mischief: :behindsofa: :spy:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Not looking good for the home team...
> 
> Can I retract my vote?? :lol:


sheesh. You're in the cheap seats!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Jim, me or you got this :lol: we are in the pricey seats!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

How does this work?

---$329 RupturedDuck
---$350 bigdaddychester
---$355 TommyTree
---$385 Oldmso54
---$395 szyzk
---$400 indigosmoke
---$425 DanR
---$450 ProbateGeek
---$475 Hannibal
---$500 KarateKyle
---$525 Gahdzila
---$575 mmiller
---$650 freestroke 

Final winning bid: $315. Everybody was over!!!!

RD by default of being the lowest?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> How does this work?
> 
> ---$329 RupturedDuck
> ---$350 bigdaddychester
> ...


The Rules Committee rules that RupturedDuck wins!

Wow, I'd never have thought it would just sit at that bid! All the pipes I've seen that start out at a hefty price wind up at a morbidly obese price!!

Way to go Gabriel! You'll need to PM me your address, okay?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations, RupturedDuck!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats RD! 

RG to you Jim for the fun contest.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Congrats RD!
> 
> RG to you Jim for the fun contest.


Thanks, Dan! Can you believe it went for $315!? :ask: I've seen far less impressive Petersons go for that. Can't complain about the profit margin though! :tu


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Gabriel,

PM me your address and I'll send you the Marlin Flake as well.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats rd!!!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> If selling on ebay you will get around 200-300 auctions style. Thats what I have seen them go for.


I should have bet huh?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I should have bet huh?


The entry fee for the competition was certainly reasonable. oke:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Congrats Gabriel!

And Jim, while the entry fee was quite reasonable, this economy is still pretty tough, and the entry fee may have been a little steep for some! :tongue:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Jim! Thanks a lot, just received my prize...Five Brothers! Thank you for putting this contest on!









RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

John! Thank you very much! I received the tin of Marlin Flake last night! I'm looking forward to digging into it! I've enjoyed the Rattray's that I've tried so far.

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Jim! Thanks a lot, just received my prize...Five Brothers! Thank you for putting this contest on!


You bet! John put up the big prize money though!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> John! Thank you very much! I received the tin of Marlin Flake last night! I'm looking forward to digging into it! I've enjoyed the Rattray's that I've tried so far.
> 
> RD


My pleasure! Enjoy!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm still upset that he sold that pipe.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

He wasnt a pipe smoker just someone gleaming us for info. should have told him 100.00 than I would have had a nice gold spigot pipe. bummer


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, he'll be back next time he has a pipe for sale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Firedawg said:


> He wasnt a pipe smoker just someone gleaming us for info. should have told him 100.00 than I would have had a nice gold spigot pipe. bummer


Ihad to bite my tongue.I hate it when people join just to offload something


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

If he shows up with a Dunhill I might even say 50.00! I feel so used...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Go with thirty; I'll jump in and say you're ripping him off and it should go for at least forty, and you can jump in with $45...


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd like to know what neighborhood he garage sale shops! When I was younger, I always used to stop at garage sales...mostly looking for that 1962 Fender Jazzmaster someone hadn't played in a while and was looking to offload for $50. I never found it. I did find a Betamax player once, and a milk crate full of movies from the '80s and early '90s (including some taped from television episodes of Twin Peaks). So I watched them, and passed along that treasure trove. Otherwise, no luck.


----------

